# Make my PC think it's in US



## Esean_keni (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi
I wanted a good song streaming site/app for my PC.So I installed TunnelBear and downloaded spotify. I even created and account and logged in to the spotify app on my PC. Everything went well for a week then all of a sudden I got an error saying that my account is registered in a different country. So I made a new account and like before it worked for a week till  but I ended up with the same error. Is there any way I can make spotify think I'm in US only till I log in to the app. Like a proxy or something maybe.

All replies appreciated
Thanks


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2015)

Taskbar->Click Clock->Change Date Time->Change Time Zone.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2015)

eh what
you can still stream in India no matter which country you registered in 

I mean it depends on the address of the credit card you registered with, not with which country you are streaming in


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2015)

try ZenMate


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 8, 2015)

Esean_keni said:


> Hi
> I wanted a good song streaming site/app for my PC.So I installed TunnelBear and downloaded* spotify. I even created and account and logged in to the spotify app on my PC. Everything went well for a week then all of a sudden I got an error saying that my account is registered in a different country*. So I made a new account and like before it worked for a week till  but I ended up with the same error. Is there any way I can make spotify think I'm in US only till I log in to the app. Like a proxy or something maybe.
> 
> All replies appreciated
> Thanks




It's inevitable. You'll get this error every time when spotify updates client version. I am using it from months and I've to reset/re-login once-twice a month.


----------



## Kaltrops (Aug 11, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> It's inevitable. You'll get this error every time when spotify updates client version. I am using it from months and I've to reset/re-login once-twice a month.


Exactly. I keep an easy password for Spotify so I don't have to hate putting in my password all the time. 

I use Tunnelbear and mostly Unotelly VPN. It only happens when the app updates so I tend to not update it so often.

Sign up for Unotelly VPN and keep it logged on all the time. Your speeds will be reduced, but your connection will be US and far more secure.


----------



## kunnusingh (Aug 27, 2015)

Buy or use free proxy and use different browser.

Many of proxy show real IP


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> Taskbar->Click Clock->Change Date Time->Change Time Zone.



whoooooooooshh!

- - - Updated - - -

Try VPNBook OP, it might work.. you have to change passwords every week but i think its worth it


----------

